# Shotgun Shell Farm (AKA Broad Hall) November - 2013



## mockingbird (Nov 11, 2013)

*Mockingbird found time to explore  *

So after a very hectic weekend, I managed to visit Broad Hall Farm, my boss and his wife accompanied me over the weekend, so they seem to have the urbex bug now. +10 points for me yet again!

Our first stop was a no go due to workmen all over the site, so next on my list was this place, been wanting to see it since it first came on the forum, rather a pleasant explore with tonnes to see, the main attraction for the site is of course the aveling bradford roller (correct me if im wrong on what it is.) forum rules say no to posting such things, so therefore no shot of it will be included.
After ten minutes or so of being inside, we heard voices, I knew this property is on the market so instantly thought someone might be having a viewing, I later realised where the voices came from.
The voices vanished we continued the explore, tonnes to see and photograph, so no lack here of images.
As we left we encountered three urbex tourists (hence the voices we heard inside) they didn't understand hardly any English, but urbex they understood they shook my hand after I helped them with access (im nice like that  ) and we left them to it, all in all a rather good long day away from my hometown, minus the small crash we had on the way home due to an idiotic driver... thankfully none of us injured just a broken bumper and smashed break light.

I decided to change the name, due to the amount of shotgun shells lurking around in places, I think I found 20 odd all in different places, the out buildings are also worth a good nose around, ive included some different shots not seen on the forum yet also.

Enjoy!




IMGP3034 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3029 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3038 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3059 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3055 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3066 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3069 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3072 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3074 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3078 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3080 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3087 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3096 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3097 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3098 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3099 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3100 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3109 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3155 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr

*My boss has took this urbex lark all into his stride*




IMGP3054 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3142 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3151 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3160 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3139 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr

Thanks for looking everyone!


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 11, 2013)

Excellent as always mate


----------



## smiler (Nov 11, 2013)

Loved the shot of you on your perch MB, I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------



## barogerl (Nov 11, 2013)

seeing the shotgun cartridges, I wonder if the owner takes pot shots at explorers to deter them??


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 11, 2013)

You have been busy! 
Great set of pics..
Thanks!


----------



## oldscrote (Nov 11, 2013)

Nice stuff as always Mockingbird Regarding the Aveling Barford query lookie here

http://ccmv.aecsouthall.co.uk/p518755036

l


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 11, 2013)

Cheers for the feed back everyone always appreciated! 

It certainly did look like an aveling barford just abit more customized with a rolls royce logo, im unsure in all certainty how to describe it, but it sums up the machine rather well and its design 

Im always busy stealthstar


----------



## perjury saint (Nov 11, 2013)

*Nice set ya got there... Like the look of this one*


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 11, 2013)

Cracking report & pics, ace result.


----------



## cunningplan (Nov 11, 2013)

brilliants report and photos Thanks for making me jealous


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 11, 2013)

Cheers mate and anytime cunningplan anytime


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 11, 2013)

Another great one sir! Great photos, 
well done on getting your boss in on it!


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 11, 2013)

Cheers mate, he is hooked now, kept asking me today whens the next one... 
(little does he know its sooner than he thinks)


----------

